# [GEN] Ohio Lawmakers Debate Puppy Mill Bill - NBC4i.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/politics.apx.-content-articles-CMH-2008-04-22-0025.html&cid=0&ei=hCEeSPCFB4iEyQSwjNCyBQ&usg=AFrqEzf15KWPrvBEV7R5-d495T1cloJIiQ">Ohio Lawmakers Debate <b>Puppy Mill</b> Bill</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>NBC4i.com, OH -</font> <nobr>Apr 22, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A lot of people say that when one goes to a pet store and finds that oh-so-cute puppy, the pup may have come from a <b>puppy mill</b>. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

